# some duck pond pictures



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

In Playa Del Rey, Ca. Near my house. 


Andi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

COOTS!!! Love 'em 

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

John_D said:


> COOTS!!! Love 'em
> 
> John



Yep and 1 lonely pigeon Good pictures Andi!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Lovely*

place to live.  So the cooty say.


----------

